# Hobo Jim



## Shannon (Oct 18, 2014)

<Edit - this thread was moved to obituaries as this person has passed on ... Tude>



Relatively cleancut looking, older fellow calls himself Hobo Jim and has a railroad tat on one hand. My friend's two friends had met and hung out with him in the daytime. Night at the catchout, one of them wakes to Jim threatening to break his face if he doesn't suck his dick. Jim bashed him seven times with a brick.

Disclaimer: My friend didn't want to "blow up" the character online, although the kids didn't say anything one way or another about sharing the info. I saw the pictures of the victim's bruised, swollen, misshapen face and based upon my friend's knowledge of the kids, who aren't StP members, believe the account. I don't want to betray the friend's trust, but I feel that silence would make us complicit in future attacks by this violent sexual predator.


----------



## Tude (Oct 18, 2014)

Sorry about your friend - is he ok? I nean a BRICK. Ugh!


----------



## Dmac (Oct 18, 2014)

where did this happen?


----------



## Johnny P (Oct 18, 2014)

True story


----------



## Tude (Oct 18, 2014)

Sorry for the lapse guys ... entries into this area means the mods and admin approve to keep checks and balances. I'm also curious as to where this happened


----------



## Johnny P (Oct 18, 2014)

It was in Hattiesburg, Mississippi. 
My friend is the one who got his face smashed by the brick and I saw the picture of the poor tramps face.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Oct 18, 2014)

Turn down company.


----------



## TheWindAndRain (Oct 19, 2014)

May have seen this dude around jackson in september..for what it's worth


----------



## daveycrockett (Oct 29, 2014)

http://www.longislandadvance.net/articles/2014/07/24/Church-murder-arrest

yeah reminds me of something that happened on long island this summer..not to say it has anything to do with this man jim...just saying it may be of interest...


----------



## slimJack (Mar 14, 2015)

Wow. Met this guy at a hopout in Atlanta last summer. He was with a kid that was no older than 16, and during the whole time me and Jim were talking the young kid said nothing and had this look in his eyes that said help me. I got the feeling that he was kidnapped or something... weird shit tho.


----------



## woodstack (Mar 30, 2015)

hung out with hobo jim around new york for a week or so in NYC. he was an awesome dude, definitly no bad/weird vibes from him


----------



## Preacher (Mar 30, 2015)

slimJack said:


> Wow. Met this guy at a hopout in Atlanta last summer. He was with a kid that was no older than 16, and during the whole time me and Jim were talking the young kid said nothing and had this look in his eyes that said help me. I got the feeling that he was kidnapped or something... weird shit tho.



It's been bothering me since the first time I read this post and since it was revived I gotta reply.
"had this look in his eyes that said help me" & "feeling that he was kidnapped or something"
Did you do anything at all or just walk away? I know we generally keep out of other people's business, but dam. Did you even mouth to him "You OK?" so this other guy couldn't see? I don't know you so I'm not trying to say you should have been a white-knight, but again, dam. I wouldn't have been able to leave without getting the kid alone and asking him if he was ok since you say he looked that scared or intimidated or whatever.

Edit: Again, I'm really not trying to say what _*you*_ should do, that's not who I am. But if this hobo jim was holding a runaway against his will it just makes my blood pressure hit the roof and _*I*_ can't just let it lay. From the above posts it sounds just like what he would do.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Mar 31, 2015)

seen this guys tag pop up one night bullshitting around acca. glad he split before we knew i was around.


----------



## finnsphillipps (Jul 17, 2015)

He died six months ago


----------



## Tude (Jul 17, 2015)

Can anyone verify this? I'll move this to obits if so.


----------



## finnsphillipps (Jul 17, 2015)

,his real name was James dubious and he was born
in vermont


----------



## finnsphillipps (Jul 17, 2015)

He committed suicide at a friends house where he has been staying


----------



## Bl3wbyyou (Jul 17, 2015)

Wonder if this is the same ole hobo jim i met out of Philadelphia years ago.At the time he somehow adopted a homebum from vegas by the name of rusty or 'rustyrail'.Either way they both were characters and i rode with them from that location all the way down south to Chattanooga TN.Never once caught any bad vibes from either of them and they knew their stuff very well.

He had a dog named pepper and was a black lab.Very smart dog but that damn nose got her in trouble numerous times lol.He also had a tattoo between his thumb that had train tracks running along it.And a very artistic tag that stood out from all the rest lol.

Celebrated my 26th bday with them and got hammered wasted.Then hopped out in the rain the next day with a hangover.Those were the days haha.

Shame if he is a gone but that seems to be the way she goes for alot of folks.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 17, 2015)

finnsphillipps said:


> ,his real name was James dubious and he was born in vermont



Pardon me, Mr. Hobo Jim if I am incorrect (rip), Dubious would more likely be a road name, DuBois is a common family name. Perhaps his last name is DuBois?


----------



## psychofoamer (Aug 7, 2015)

There could be more than one person calling themselves Hobo Jim. The attempted rapist may not be the same one who killed themselves. Just a thought...


----------



## psychofoamer (Aug 7, 2015)

Cuz I've seen a couple Hobo Jim tags at hop outs dated from April 2015 in North Bergen and Rocky Mount..


----------



## Gator203 (Dec 15, 2015)

Shannon said:


> <Edit - this thread was moved to obituaries as this person has passed on ... Tude>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was hanging out with a hobo Jim over the summer in nashville. He had a dog named Happy. He had a RR x-ing tat on his hand. If this is the same guy that's scary because we camped together a couple times but he didn't seem to have any off vibe or act sketchy at all. Kinda liked the dude.


----------

